# $5 each good deal?



## jdgambler111

how do i post pics[/img] on here??


----------



## thetim6

you do it like this:










*without* the space before and after the website

I hope that helps. :thumb:


----------



## jdgambler111

Thanks for posting that pic for me


----------



## jdgambler111

I bought these at a pet store.Ithink they are redtop kimpumba or ndumbi.I was told they are red zebras.Can anyone figure them out?


----------



## jdgambler111

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn21 ... sh-1-1.jpg


----------



## noki

jdgambler111 said:


> I bought these at a pet store.Ithink they are redtop kimpumba or ndumbi.I was told they are red zebras.Can anyone figure them out?


Red Top Zebra male of some sort... does the barring ever get black when he is feeling feisty?


----------



## jdgambler111

Not sure what you mean by barring.I've only had them a couple days.Haven't noticed any fish turn black,but i'll watch for it.


----------



## noki

like this...


----------



## jdgambler111

no.my fish are kinnda young.but they don't look like that


----------



## jdgambler111

Or are they possibly pseudotrophues acei?


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Do they have an overslung top lip? They look too long to be your typical red top zebra (greshakei or something similar). Five bucks a pop is pretty normal for a 2-3" fish, especially if it's "assorted."


----------



## jdgambler111

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn21 ... G_0844.jpg


----------



## jdgambler111

Ok guys here are mores pics of these fish.


----------



## jdgambler111

I'll try again the above post might not be good http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn21 ... G_0777.jpg


----------



## jdgambler111




----------



## jdgambler111




----------



## 24Tropheus

Maybe Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"?


----------



## nene

Surely Metraclima greshakei subadult male :thumb: 
I currently have one that looked like yours. Love when he gets white getting hangry.
Ceck out the profile to be sure 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794
look at the subadult picture


----------

